# Milk Frog behaviours



## Howson (May 5, 2011)

Hiya

I'm just wondering if anyone who keeps milk frogs can tell me a little bit about their behaviours. Are they mainly up near the top of the tank? Do they spend a lot of time on the ground? Do their behaviours change with age?

Any info at all would be really appreciated. Thanks.x


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

They are an arboreal(tree dwelling) species. From South America.

Amphibian Care >> Amazon Milk Frog (Trachycephalus resinifictrix) Care
Care and breeding of Amazon Milky Frogs Phrynohyas resinifictrix
:2thumb:


----------



## hereces (Nov 2, 2010)

My milks seem to change their minds about chilling at the top or bottom of the viv all the time lol.


----------



## Howson (May 5, 2011)

Hi thanks for your replies. I've searched countless care sheets etc and they all contradict one another. Some say they like to be as high as poss, others say they spend time hiding in broms, near little pools of water. Some say they must have hides to breed them, other people claim to not needing them at all. It all seems a bit...well.. unhelpful.

I'm just trying to get info from people who actually keep them so I don't have to keep speculating what's right and wrong!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have three but one of them is currently seperate from the other two as he is about half their size, but the bigger two spend the day up at the top basking under the lights, and at night they're pretty much everywhere, as soon as they wake up they hop straight into the water bowl for a soak, and then just hop around at their leisure really.
The one that is by himself tends to spend most of his time sleeping on the floor during the day, but sometimes he does sleep at the top under the lights, in fact I think today is one of the days he's under the lights! Then at night again he's at the bottom, just staring into nothingness, watching the crickets go by.
I don't think there is a right or wrong behaviour really, what they do is what they do, as long as they're healthy, happy and eating, then that's all that matters IMO


----------



## Howson (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Manda.xx


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

mine chill on the branches near the top during the day, they tend to wake up sometimes and adjust themselves. They never hide away like most tree frogs during the day so you dont have to play where's wally :lol2: At night they are hyper active. The most active tree frogs I have. When they're not running all around the tank and on the glass they're sat floating in their water dish croakin their heads off! They are very greedy too like white's tree frogs, they will eat and eat and eat!


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeh mine are basking up high in the day and soaking and croaking at night


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

they are such cheeky little buggers :flrt:


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

They are brilliant frogs -always on display


----------



## Sam & Akasha (Apr 21, 2009)

they're kind of nutters  the first day i got mine they went into a clean new tank and the next morning every single bit of glass was covered in specs of eco earth where they'd explored every section of the tank. Mine didnt take long to settle and figure out where they wanted to chill whether that be sat upright on the ground happy as larry staring at me or in some codiac bark with head poking out. mine tend to have the approach of "im going sit here in plain sight and think im invisible" from what i can tell theyre greedy bugger, i have to med sized and i gave them 10-15 med locusts and the next day they were gone


----------

